# Oil Field Industry Freshers Thread



## luxiaoju (Mar 20, 2017)

When are you coming to Abu Dhabi?
Work Segment?


----------



## luxiaoju (Mar 20, 2017)

Really. no one?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

luxiaoju said:


> Really. no one?


Seen the price of oil lately?


----------



## luxiaoju (Mar 20, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Seen the price of oil lately?


improving trend

One of the world's best-known oil traders is predicting prices to recover to $70 a barrel


----------

